# What mobile phone do you have?



## mad567 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well the title says all...............

Everyone write your model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a W810i


----------



## Prime (Sep 3, 2008)

I have some shitty Sony Ericsson.

I might upgrade soon. If anyone says they have a iShit iPhone I'll punch them.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Sep 3, 2008)

HTC S710, I would like a new one though....
Then again, only got this one a year now.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2008)

Sony Ericsson K750. It's great.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

N-Gage QD - Shit phone but there are some great games for it, plus its the best one to play mobile games on.
N91 - Buggy piece of crap.
N95 -


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 3, 2008)

Black enV2. i wasnt supposed to get any nice phones, but my dad wanted a phone that i could get for an upgrade so we just switched plans.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 3, 2008)

N82


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 3, 2008)

Nokia N95. 

Kickass.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

Sonny CMD-J70.....Yep, still alive, still using it....It is my first phone, I really don't feel like replacing it yet..


----------



## bazzi_h (Sep 3, 2008)

A samsung G600 although I wanted a blackberry Bold   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and am probably getting one


----------



## hankchill (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got some piece of shit Samsung with a broken front LCD.

I hope to eventually upgrade when I can afford it


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 3, 2008)

Nokia 3100


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 3, 2008)

iPhone 3G 8GB

Edit: Oh and a Palm Treo 700wx for work.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an LG Vantage.

In the US, it's known as the LG Glimmer.


----------



## Prime (Sep 3, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> iPhone 3G 8GB
> 
> Edit: Oh and a Palm Treo 700wx for work.
> 
> QUOTE(Prime @ Sep 3 2008, 02:47 PM) I might upgrade soon. If anyone says they have a iShit iPhone I'll punch them.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 3, 2008)

W600i - I keep thinking I want to upgrade... but then I keep stopping myself because it has everything I want in a phone: mp3 ringtones that can also be set to each individual... and bluetooth for uploading the files to it easily!


----------



## pasc (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a V3i, and thought the same as BiscuitBee, no upgrade needed.


----------



## noONE (Sep 3, 2008)

last year i traded my Ericsson k750i against an Qtek/HTC 8310, which i was pleased with.. till 2 months ago, when it broke down, and i had to go back to my even older Ericsson t230 :/ which.. really sucks..


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 3, 2008)

Motorola Razr V3r I think.  Works well, has a MicroSD slot, and other interesting features.

I wish it had a bigger memory cache for the phone itself (can't make alarms or ringers using files on the SD card AFAIK and 16 megs with files I can't get rid of is painful), and I need to get mine repaired.  It keeps powering off (like the battery comes loose, I don't hear it power down) in my pocket, and the keypad no longer lights up, making texting difficult, impossible in the dark.  Apart from that, it does what I need it for, and is an emergency camera if need be.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 2  a k750i with a 2 gb pro duo and a k800i flashed to k810i firmware, with custom menus/mods etc with a 4gb m2 mem card


----------



## rashef (Sep 3, 2008)

Nokia 3650 - I like it's circular keypad, i like it's symbian, and if someone says it's crap i don't care. It can play pron in .avi so it's fine by me ;p.


----------



## Hit (Sep 3, 2008)

I had an expensive phone before, but it broke and I never wanted an expensive phone again because they break
Now I got a super simple SE K200i and it doesn't break


----------



## mad567 (Sep 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I had an expensive phone before, but it broke and I never wanted an expensive phone again because they break
> Now I got a super simple SE K200i and it doesn't break
> 
> Nice way of thinking..........i completely agree with you=)
> ...








 Nice i didi the sam thing with my mother's k750i i flashed it to W800i


----------



## signz (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got a... Nokia 7650 XD Too lazy to get a newer one(and no money for that... also don't want to make a mobile contract)


----------



## mad567 (Sep 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've got a... Nokia 7650 XD Too lazy to get a newer one(and no money for that... also don't want to make a mobile contract)


LOL


----------



## science (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Mazor (Sep 3, 2008)

N81. GBA emulation etc.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 3, 2008)

previously had a n70 and sold it and brought a n73 on monday from ebay, it should turn up either tomorrow or friday, i can't wait.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 3, 2008)

SignZ said:
			
		

> I've got a... Nokia 7650 XD Too lazy to get a newer one(and no money for that... also don't want to make a mobile contract)
> 
> thats old skool man, i used to have that phone, it's a great phone though as it's very durable, i had it for years.
> 
> QUOTE(Mazor @ Sep 3 2008, 05:12 PM) N81. GBA emulation etc.



if i could afford it, i would have got a n80/n81 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a nice phone.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

N95 also


----------



## azotyp (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 4, 2008)

i am using LG Disco (LG-SH650)

but as soon as anycall's 로모 (pronounced lomo) , also known as the OMNIA, is released, i'm going to get it asap.


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 4, 2008)

Palm Treo 750 and iPhone 3G 8Gb


----------



## papyrus (Sep 4, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> Palm Treo 750 and iPhone 3G 8Gb


OMG, angry Prime coming BTW my phone is motorola z3 and it has many problems too lazy too get it repaired.


----------



## DAZA (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the Samsung Z720, not bad phone, slide can somtimes be sluggish and you have to flash the firmware to remove the branding and open alot more options!


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 4, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> I have 2  a k750i with a 2 gb pro duo and a k800i flashed to k810i firmware, with custom menus/mods etc with a 4gb m2 mem card


I don't get this. Why do you have two k750i(s) and a k800i (with k810i firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), which the model # isn't so far apart? I understand that the k800i is an upgrade of the k750i, but I guess it boggles me because I'd personally wait for something bigger... maybe like a c902 or otherwise. But anyway, do you have two k750i(s) as an accident, or are you collecting phones, or what? Personally, I had two Samsung D500s due to a fluke accident... ended up keeping one for awhile and sending the other one to the Philippines at the time. 

Currently, I have a k800i... but I'm waiting in vain for a decent flip phone that's reliable, or a candy bar that will sway me and not break my bank at the same time. Either way, this phone is still operational so I guess I can't complain


----------



## Cermage (Sep 4, 2008)

unfortunately.... a chocolate


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 4, 2008)

N73 Music Edition, with the 2GB Micro SD Version.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 4, 2008)

w900i




old phone but got it cheap.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> i am using LG Disco (LG-SH650)
> 
> but as soon as anycall's ?? (pronounced lomo) , also known as the OMNIA, is released, i'm going to get it asap.


Wat :|
It's already available here in the UK... does that mean it got released here BEFORE Korea?


----------



## MrKuenning (Sep 4, 2008)

Moto Z3 - First Motorola built on the new linux kernal.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 4, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> unfortunately.... a chocolate


Mmm... chocolate.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 4, 2008)

Tenkaichi said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It means I have two phones the k750i and the k800i not 2x k750i's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




k810i gives me TRACK ID (like the mobile service shazzam it reads a part of music being played on the radio uploads it to a server via 3G and then downloads the TRACK ID so you know whats playing ..It also gives you PHOTO FIX and its far more stable than k800i firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have it modded with custom FONT/MENU/LONGER MESSAGE TONE, MODDED ACOUSTIC DRIVERS/MODDED CAMERA (20fps VIDEO) and loads of other stuff done to it and unlocked to all networks (mods and unlock are done by myself)


----------



## Mican (Sep 4, 2008)

SE C702, for a month. I like it.


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> ?? (pronounced lomo)



LOL "lomo" in Cantonese (if said the right way) can actually mean "your mum" in a very slang way... (usually used to insult someone's mum, or when you're referring to your own mother in front of your friends)

Back on topic, I have an N76. Big screen, big keys = perfect. Oh and I can play GBA on it


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 4, 2008)

samsung e250.. Had a better phone before but it stuffed it so I got this shit one instead.. Only use it for texts or calls.. Not important to me.. Its my DS thats important to me.. And my ipod touch..


----------



## Lametta (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a Black Nokia N70 (cool for Nintendo emulators of Nes, Snes, Gameboy Color and GBA) and a Nokia 6600


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 4, 2008)

I have ghetto ass Tracfone. But oh well it stills works.


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

I want one of these...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 4, 2008)

A Nokia 6265i.
And a Palm Treo 700wx that I really should put to use.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 4, 2008)

Sony Ericsson k800i. It's not my ideal phone (my ideal phone isn't on the market yet), but it'll do. I'd probably get an iPhone or N95 if I could get any phone I wanted, though.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 4, 2008)

SE T650i


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 4, 2008)

SE k850i. Camera is good, but the phone is still buggy. Hoping future firmwares fix it up.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nokia N95-1. Was quite happy with it at first, but now it's just a pain in the arse to use. Slow, buggy and unreliable. Build quality is horrendous too. But there are a few saving graces such as the awesome camera and video recorder, access point functionality and more.


----------



## bardeg (Sep 4, 2008)

cool


----------



## da_head (Sep 4, 2008)

motorola rokr e6


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 4, 2008)

Casio W52CA
Last year's model, unfortunately, with no bluetooth and can't hook into iTunes.  But it does get TV, has a decent camera, and IR.

I really want a new phone but I can't justify it unless I move to Softbank, which I won't do because their service is awful out here.


----------



## Prime (Sep 4, 2008)

My phone:






Sony Ericsson V630i

Piece of crap, really need a upgrade.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 4, 2008)

^
I used to have that phone. It just died on me one day when I was playing that really annoying high pitched sound from it lol.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 4, 2008)

Sony Ericsson k320i, low budget phone, but it does what I want it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 call, recieve, texting and a camera i never use.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 4, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> Tenkaichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ myself ...durr. (Bonks self in the head). I guess I should be blamed for reading it incorrectly at 3AM. Maybe I should flash the firmware on mine... I was reading up on that a bit and this phone reboots itself every once in awhile so it'd be worth a shot...


----------



## greyhound (Sep 4, 2008)

Had it for years, having a shitty, old mobile hsa never bothered me. As long as it does the job.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 4, 2008)

N80, loving it. Very very nice phone and has pretty much everything you'd need, pretty decent camera too, for a reasonably priced mobile.


----------



## Coffinfeeder (Sep 4, 2008)

LG VU


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 4, 2008)

U900 SOUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Urza (Sep 5, 2008)

StarTAC -> some Nokia phone -> Blackberry 8100 -> Sync -> Blackjack (for a very short time) -> TyTN (hermes) -> iPhone 2G

ATT/Cingular since switching from the StarTAC until about a year ago when I switched to T-Mobile for the 7USD/month unlimited data (in addition to good prepaid rates). I was fairly skeptical when it was first released, but after using it for myself I can safely say that the iPhone's interface easily blows away anything on the market (granted, features are another story depending on what you're looking for). Its had quite the negative effect on the market though, causing most manufacturers to try and make a better iPhone (Voyager, Instinct, Dare, Vu, etc) which is very unlikely to happen, as opposed to just making better phones (Blackberry 9000


----------



## xalphax (Sep 5, 2008)

the original ngage 4life, yoh!


----------



## Mazor (Sep 5, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> the original ngage 4life, yoh!


No.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To be honest I'll never understand why someone would go with a standard cell phone though (as opposed to a smart phone). You can get a Pearl or Centro for under 100USD now, with some of the older Blackberrys going for close to 50, which will have so much more functionality than a simple "i *can call people and play muzac" phone*.


I can't even play music!!
But I really don't need any other functions than calling and messaging!

However, I'm thinking about getting new mobile someday..and only thing I'm really interested is GPRS....and I don't want it to be expensive..
I was looking into soon-to-be-released Garmin Nuvifone (if that's the name), do you have any suggestions for goo GPRS mobile with big screen for a good price, because I'm not that much into mobile scene..


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

>


dude NO WAY i have the same phone, but in silver.


----------



## test84 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> N-Gage QD - Shit phone but there are some great games for it, plus its the best one to play mobile games on.
> N91 - Buggy piece of crap.
> N95 -



Hi Gaydrin a.k.a. Hadrian;
I recently got an N-Gage from a friend and I'm totally lost about it since I never worked with any mobile phone beside my Nokia 1100 and I know nothing about how to install software on this phone or anything.

Would you please shoot some basic stuff and please recommend some games for it? its a N-Gage QD.

Thnx! yay.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 17, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll PM you a list of games.  As for software, I used something called FE Explorer to install mobile apps/games.  As for the real games you will need a MMC card.

I've got this guide saved on a mem card incase I need to install games again, can't remember where I got it from though.

"There are two types of files:
1. System folder
2. *.blz

1.First type of games is very easy to install.
Just copy System folder from game folder (e.g. Ashen/System), to your MMC root. After you unplug USB cable, game icon will appear on the phone menu.

2.For this type of installation you will need Blizzard Game Installer (included in pack).
First, install BLZ Installer (copy Blizzard_Game_Installer.si
s to your MMC root, then install it from App. Manager).
DOWNLOAD HERE->>http://depositfiles.com/files/2439126

Second, copy *.blz file from game folder to your MMC root (e.g. Puyo Pop/Puyo Pop.blz).
Third, run BLZ installer, and click install.
Installer will do the rest of job alone."

Its been a very long time since I install a N-gage game so I really can't remember it that well but I did get a lot of errors doing some apps, which I heard was the norm due to the crappy interface.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

New mobile phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nokia Xpress


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 17, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

>








/jk

i wish my phone could get games. like GBA roms. 
I have an enV2 with Verizon, if anyone knows how. PM me please.


----------



## squirt1000 (Sep 17, 2008)

A blackberry curve 8310, And bloody love it


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 17, 2008)

RAZR V3i >__>


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

RETRO FTW


----------



## Minox (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not interested in cellphones at all so I haven't bothered replacing my Nokia 3310.


----------



## Raki (Sep 21, 2008)

the almighty unbreakable V220...Even if I throw it around it won't break...crazy thing...motorola = good quality in my eyes


----------



## that1dude (Sep 21, 2008)

A Lg vx8700.
silver.


----------



## sm1988 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have an lg voyager from verizon gbatemp loads slow as hell pisses me off gbatemp should make a mobile web version it would be sweet!


----------



## Mars (Sep 21, 2008)

sm1988 said:
			
		

> I have an lg voyager from verizon gbatemp loads slow as hell pisses me off gbatemp should make a mobile web version it would be sweet!



http://wumga.com/

EDIT: Oh just realized this isn't a full-fledged version of the temp as the forums aren't browsable. Nonetheless it does provide news and releases.


----------



## wynsezhello (Sep 21, 2008)

a moto w230. outrageously cheap by the philippine market's standards but it's one heck of a music phone. typing sms is kinda difficult though.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Iphone 3g.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Sep 21, 2008)

samsung u900 soul. how do i get the 3g working?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 21, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> N82


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Why do all of you have either crap free phones, or crap free smartphones?


----------



## da_head (Sep 21, 2008)

motorola rokr e6. jay chow edition.

my friend got it for mine in hong kong, that happened to be the one "available" for sale, if u get my drift


----------



## podunk1269 (Sep 21, 2008)

samsung m800, the instinct


----------



## da_head (Sep 21, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Why do all of you have either crap free phones, or crap free smartphones?



because phones are waste of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if it can make a call, and survive a fall, its good enough. i remember when my fob friend bought his ps3, he was like SHIT i should have bought this $600 cellphone instead. i was like....r u serious?


though it IS a ps3 xD


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 21, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Why do all of you have either crap free phones, or crap free smartphones?


Some people prefer smartphones that can copy/paste...


----------



## dukenukethis (Sep 21, 2008)

Samsung u740, the "alias"


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's fine, but i don't see any "smart" phones in this thread, just free phones and free blackberry pearls.


----------



## Mars (Sep 21, 2008)

Nokia 5310


----------



## fermio100 (Sep 21, 2008)

Motorola V300, and I won't upgrade 'till it breaks.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a Samusung T-something that I got for free and has been run over by a car.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 21, 2008)

Nokia 6133.  Got it a year ago as a middle range phone and it does quite well.  Battery life isn't the hottest, but it can do some nice stuff with the camera, fm radio, video/pic/mp3 music player, also handles 2D/3D well.  I have a few fun little games on it like Caesar, Megaman2, Lumines Mobile, Snake 3 which came with it, Arkanoid, and a chess game I don't really use.


----------



## Prime (Sep 21, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I have a Samusung T-something that I got for free and has been run over by a car.



Still working?


----------



## JPH (Sep 21, 2008)

An LG flipphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iPhone plz


----------



## darkangel5000 (Sep 21, 2008)

SonyEricsson W810i.


----------



## GamerzInc (Sep 21, 2008)

CECT C7000+ Quad-band 3.0


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 21, 2008)

Heres a picture:








It's called the t-samerizonhaxes 1d0n74av3ap40n3 "Idonthaveaphone"  It is total haxes pwnage

/end retardedness


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm get a Google Android phone when it comes out.


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got a Samsung D900i, getting a little bit old now but still a great phone.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 21, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL the K800i and quite a lot more J2me SONY ERICSSONS can copy and paste too


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 21, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phones are not meant to last more than 2 years. Why pay a bunch of money if its going to be obsolete in those two years?


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 21, 2008)

posting from my new iPhone 3G... second gen


----------



## da_head (Sep 21, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly. my friend is SO spoiled. bastard.


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 21, 2008)

LG ME770d






Not the best thing in the world but it's very nice.


----------



## da_head (Sep 21, 2008)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> LG ME770d
> Not the best thing in the world but it's very nice.



is that the shine?


----------



## tomqman (Sep 21, 2008)

i have an iphone 3G 16GB
nokia 3100 classic(replacement for 7610 untill had money for iphone, but now a second spare phone)
nokia 7610(old phone , and spare)


----------



## Skye07 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nokia 3500, bought it last week.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 21, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said "all"

My phone wasn't free :\


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 21, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because $300 or whatever an iphone 3g costs isn't "a bunch of money".


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 22, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it is. That's fucking rent right there. I would rather have a shitty free phone and replace it for more shitty free phones instead of spending money on a nice one but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Urza (Sep 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because some people aren't poverty level and would like a device that's actually useful outside of simply placing calls?

My previous phone was an 8125 that I paid 300USD for and only used for about a year and a half. The benefit from having a smartphone during that time _far_ outweighs the minor cost.

Do you wear garbage bags because "why pay a bunch of money for something that will wear out in a year or two"?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 22, 2008)

i have the old LG chocolate
its not really that great, but i can live with it
the screen's all messed up and scratched up.
i dont take care of it very well


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 22, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. I wish. No, I'm moving back to Akron, Ohio in a few days and the average rent for an efficiency there is about $300-$400 a month. I found a place online that I am going to look at on Friday is a nice $325 with heat included. I am very excited about it since I just moved from Columbus, Ohio where my rent was $800 a month for a very crummy one bedroom. 

You want to come with?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 22, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WILL COME!!!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 22, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can move in anytime! AND WE SHALL STR8 RIP IT UP!


----------

